# Kalamazoo Hotels



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey all. 

Well we are at that time in the year again. Seems like it is here earlier every year that pass's. 

I use to travel to plow. I would stay in Kalamazoo and plow for a decent guy and had a couple of my own accounts. Good deal untill this year. Wth the price of gas and ins increase and losing my free place to stay while in town I will no longer be going to Kalamazoo to plow. Good news for a couple of subs as that what it took to replace me at the landscaping gig. Although I wonder why some guys only want to work a max of 5 hours per day or night. I always worked whenever neede for as long as it took. 

The sub work was taken care of but the hotels I once did need a plow guy. One that can be trusted and counted on. The Best Western at Sprinkle and cork st right off 94 needs a guy desprately. The manager there takes care of all 3 places as far as information and who to talk to at the other 2. The Fairmont Hotel right behind the Best Western is one of the others. Those 2 are pretty sweet as they share a road at the back entrance to the Best western it is like getting paid to do 2 while doing one with no drive time in between. The other one is off Stadium Drive and 11th street in town. 

I was charging these guys 85.oo bucks per lot for a stright plow coming back in the afternoon ,after check out, to clean up the parking spaces and in front of the trash. That was on a 2-4 inch snow. Front entances and drives need to be pushed clear before 7am and the rest of the lot after check out times. I made a deal with the guy for the clean up work and depending on how long it took. I told him this year it would probaly be at least a 100.oo bucks per lot for the above per fuel prices and ins increase. He had no problem with that. 
They only wanted salting when it was sleet or rain out and my prices for that was 80 bucks per lot using 4 - 50# bags. I did not give him a price for that this year. I halfed the cost if they supplied the salt. Best Western did get a skid of salt last year and may have some left you can talk to the manager about that. In case of a heavey snow or more than the 4inchs I just kept it clean and would charge him for 2 plows or if needed,one time, for 3 in one day. Since they are hotels they want the front entrances done for the front desk and check ins done every 2-4 inchs no matter the time of the day.

The managers name is Mark at the Best Western. He is there most times during the week and in the day time. He is a really decent guy and never failed to pay me and in fact gave me a room for the plow a few nights that I needed it. At no cost to boot. They paid in cash after you were done with the clean up in the afternoon. Just go in to the front desk and they will pay out of petty cash and give you a recipt if you ask. 

This is a pretty sweet deal for the right guy and it will be a 1st come 1st served he will not bid or call back he just wants it done. So hopefully one of you out there will be taking this on as my deal fell through at the last miniuet and he needs a plow guy w/salt capabilities bad.

Best western at Sprinkle and Cork
Fairmont Inn at sprinkle and Cork
(Can't remember name) Stadium and 11th streets.

100 bucks a pop for plow only.
180 bucks a pop for plow and salt.

Good luck.


----------

